# Resetting a pocket door (Fell-off Rollers) = Help?



## stephenbishop (Feb 15, 2012)

We've run into the age-old problem of a pocket door in our house coming loose off its roller and constantly jamming when we try and close the door - you literally have to grab it by the vertical edge and wrestle it backwards and forwards. 

I've tried looking up inside it with a flashlight to see what the issue is but can't really pick up what's wrong with it. Is there some kind of standard problem or easy fix I could try, or am I going to have to tear out the drywall to either repair it, or replace the entire housing and door?

Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.naturalhandyman.com/iip/infdoor/infdoor7.html


----------



## Tham (May 27, 2012)

You'll have to remove casing and half jams. You should be able to remove the door then.

Tham


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

figure out which side of the opening has the latches up in the track that need to be released to release the door from hanging. this is the side that you need to pull the door casing and the door jam from. once you pull the casing and jamb you can unlatch (there should be a pivot type system that usually needs to swing upward to release the door) the door and get it out of the opening. It might be as simple as something in the wall on the floor blocking the door or the sliding door hardware has failed or just needs adjusting. in fact, after you get the top jamb trim off you can also adjust the door to go up or down with a little wrench that fits above the pivot mechanism on the roller assemblies. that would be the first step...


----------

